# Pinnacle Studio 8



## mhritter (28. April 2003)

Hi, 
ich verwende derzeit zum Videoschnitt Studio 7 von Pinnacle. Da ich einige selbstaufgenommene Videofilme im Format 16:9 besitze und diese gerne auch in diesem Format schneiden würde - Studio 7 dies nicht kann, übelege ich mir, auf Studio 8 umzusteigen.
Nun meine Frage: hat Studio 8 überhaupt diese Funktion; kann ich im Format 16:9 Videos bearbeiten.
Vielen Dank im Voraus
Michael


----------



## Michiseba (16. Februar 2005)

Hi mhritter!
Warum probierst du es nicht gleich mit Studio 9? Da funktionierst garantiert.
Michiseba


----------



## codeman (19. März 2005)

Hi Leute,

ich hab das gleiche Problem in Pinnacle Studio 8 - also damit geht's nicht,
oder kann mir jeman helfen, da ich meine 16:9 Aufnahmen weiter in der (Programm-)Version 8 schneiden will.


----------

